# Dodge 440 engine tune up



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Cleaning up a 80K miles engine is a real chore. Removing the heads was uneventful and the valves and seats need attention. This big block engine is very crude. The engine oil pump was turned with a new tool that was made. WOW... The oil pump made about 80 PSI of pressure. Not going to do any work on the engine lower end. There is no signs of bad rings and the cylinder bores are only about .004 oversize. Cleaning the heads and valves is a tough task. A motor driven wire wheel is the cleaning tool of choice. Gonna mount a 3/4 hp motor on a stand out side for the valve cleaning. The carbon deposits are difficult to remove. Got the engine gasket set on order. Got a friend to share the work. Gonna reassemble this engine before removing the other bad engine.
Gonna grind the seats and valves with a friends equipment. My last complete valve job was about 25 years ago. My early mechanics was mostly GM products. Lately Ford diesels and Dodge gas engines have been repaired. Those Ford diesel engines are very heavy for an old 75 year guy. I love to work.
Frank


----------

